# Sex this frog, part 2



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm getting conflicting responses. So heres another view. Let me know what angle would be best for a definitive answer.











Thanks!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Based on what I see, Male.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Her toepads look smaller than both my male and my female azureus. Id say shes a girl.. nice pic!

-Frank


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I say female. Toe pads on the males I've seen are more white and a bit bigger. How old's the frog?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

I dont know guys, looks like a Hermy to me. :wink: 

Matt


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

they look a little wide to me, but i think it's kinda hard to tell from a side angle. i think the best angle would be straight down from the top, like these


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

looks like an azureus  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

The frog is about a year and and 10 months. I will try to get a top down shot and post it tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Pretty blurry...










and another side shot with toes in focus


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

The split at the end of the toepads is usually indicative of the frog being a male.

Also, as a general announcement, I am shuffling this thread off to the ID forum.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Looks male...do you have a quarter or something to measure him/her against?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've been thinking about this. Looks like the vote is about 50-50. Maybe a different method of sexing is in order. Do you have a confirmed female you can put this frog in with? Knowing female Azureus are territorial, you should see signs of fightning within a pretty short time if the frog is femal; I'd say 30 minutes or so. Of course, this is if both frogs are considered parasite free and in good health.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

I am looking to get a mate for it, there in lies the problem. I don't want to drop a large sum on a adult female to only find that I have 2 hags that like to mix it up. :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Look at the general girth of the frog too. You know females are "hefty" around the mid/lower section of their bodies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

male


----------



## markc019 (Apr 12, 2005)

I will bet it is male. The males are usually smaller than the females And by the size of the frog for its age It is a male. Toe pads can be misleading in azureus but it does look like a boy to me :lol: 


Mark


----------

